# Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*UMFRAGE
Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??​*
Ich stell immer mehr fest, dass Angler nicht nur im Angelurlaub weit (weg)fahren, sondern auch am Wochenende oder für Tagestrips immer weitere Strecken zu attraktiveren Gewässern in Kauf nehmen.

Dass bei mir zu Hause in Baden-Württemberg, also dem mit anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland, naturgemäß das Angeln in Nachbarländern eine große Attraktivität hat, wird jedem einleuchten.

Ob Frankreich, Luxemburg, Rheinland Pfalz, Saarland - ja selbst Bayern bietet Angler deutlich bessere und oft weniger regulierte Möglichkeiten als B-W..

Ich selber hab so ne Stunde nach Speyer, ne gute Stunde nach Frankreich rüber, knappe anderthalb Stunden zum Brombachsee....

Das sind Strecken, die viele Angler die ich hier kenne, inzwischen locker in Kauf nehmen für einen Tagestrip.

Klar ist, wenn man 4 Stunden hin, 4 Stunden zurückfahren muss, wird man wohl keinen Tagesangeltrip mehr unternehmen..

So dachte ich vor 30 Jahren, als der Neckar noch ein Topp-Angelgewässer auch - ich wär nie ne Stunde nach Frankreich rüber zum Angeln, wenn ich hier nur ne Viertelstunde fahren musste zum angeln und fangen..

Aber Fahrtzeiten bis anderthalb Stunden oder noch mehr scheinen für viele Angler heute kein Problem zu sein.

Andererseits gibts natürlich noch Gegenden, wo um jede Ecke ein mehr oder weniger attraktives Gewässer ist, Angeln nicht zu Tode reguliert, so dass Angler dort wohl kaum Strecken in Kauf nehmen würden, die annähernd so weit sind, wie von mir oben für meine Heimat beschrieben..

Daher ganz einfach die Umfrage:
Welche Fahrtzeit zum Gewässer würdet ihr für einen Tagestrip noch akzeptieren?


----------



## JimiG (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Da hier viele gute Gewässer in der Umgebung sind reicht eine Stunde Fahrzeit locker aus um so ziemlich alles was es an Gewässertypen ( von der Elbe bis zum kleinsten Tümpel) gibt zu beangeln und somit besteht auch nicht die Notwendigkeit länger zu fahren. Reglementierung ist bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt auch noch erträglich und es gibt auch viele versteckte kleine Gewässer an denen man fast immer allein sitzt .


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



JimiG schrieb:


> Reglementierung ist bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt auch noch erträglich und es gibt auch viele versteckte kleine Gewässer an denen man fast immer allein sitzt .


Bei uns umgekehrt:
 Selbst am kleinsten Gewässer wirste kaum alleine sein..
#t


----------



## iXware (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

ich hab hier im Umkreis von 20 Minuten mehrere interessante Gewässer, aber ne Stunde fahre ich auch schon mal... Weiter muß es für nen Tagestrip nicht undbedingt sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Bei uns wie gesagt, umgekehrt:
Minimum ne Stunde fahren.....

Aber mir war schon klar, dass das regional sehr unterschiedlich ist, daher interessierts mich ja..


----------



## phatfunky (8. April 2017)

*Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Thomas ich fühle mit! Schön Gruß aus der Hauptstadt kann ich nur sagen! :-/
Da ich ohnehin häufig mit ÖV fahren muss, bin ich nach eine Stunde häufig noch nicht mal über die Stadtgrenze.
Manchmal gönne ich mir ein Auto aber auch dann nach eine Stunde fahrt bin ich trotzdem dann selten allein -> kann aber sein dass ich bloß noch nicht der richtige See gefunden habe. 
Wie lange ich fahren würde hängt aber vom Dauer des Ansitz ab. Für 12 Stunden reicht mir eine Stunde fahrt. Für einen 48 Std. Ansitz (was aber eh nie vorkommt), würde ich durchaus 3 Std. Fahrweg akzeptieren.

Aber mein 'Stammgewässer' liegt keine Kilometer von mir entfernt. Deshalb, übliche Dauer; ca. 10m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



phatfunky schrieb:


> Für einen 48 Std. Ansitz (was aber eh nie vorkommt), würde ich durchaus 3 Std. Fahrweg akzeptieren.


Deswegen hab ich auch nach Tagestrip gefragt..

Weil das sonst zu sehr auseinanderdriften würde..

Ich kenn auch Leute, die mal kurz für ein paar Stunden Spinnen an den Po fahren, Freitag abend weg, Sonntag Nacht zurück und Montag früh wieder arbeiten (solche Touren hab ich früher auch mal nach Fehmarn gemacht (knapp 800 km...)..

Da müsst ich dann aber für WoE-Touren Fahrtzeiten bis über 12 Stunden mit reinnehmen ;-))


Daher die "übersichtlicheren" Tagestripfahrtzeiten...


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Ich hab 1 Minute.....zu Fuß. Da man aber auch irgendwann mal was neues kennenlernen will, sind 1 Stunde Anfahrt für mich okay.


----------



## phatfunky (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Ups, ja sorry. Überlesen [emoji5]


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ich hab 1 Minute.....zu Fuß.


Sei Dir gegönnt - aber sooooo fies, wenn ich sowas lese. NEID!!


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Hallo,

bei uns ist die Streuung ziemlich groß. Drei Gewässer erreiche ich sogar zu Fuß innerhalb einer halben Stunde, die anderen Zwanzig mit dem Auto zwischen 15 Minuten und etwa einer Stunde.
Für einen Tagestrip würde ich maximal 1,5 Stunden Anfahrt akzeptieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sei Dir gegönnt - aber sooooo fies, wenn ich sowas lese. NEID!!



Wenn ich schnell laufe, stehe ich vielleicht sogar in 40 Sekunden im Wasser. :vik: Aber hey keinen Neid! Das ist mittlerweile etwas langweilig, weil man jeden Stein, jede Gumpe, jede fiese Wurzel im Wasser und schon jede Bafo mit Namen kennt, sodass ich gerne ne Stunde Fahrt in kauf nehme um mal nen Luftwechsel zu bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

beruhigt mich wenigstens etwas ;-))))


----------



## el.Lucio (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

mein Hausgewässer erreiche ich in 2 min. von der Arbeit aus. Und da es nur 200 Jahreskarten gibt, ist man auch oft allein am Wasser. Ne handvoll andere Gewässer erreiche ich auch locker in 1 Stunde.
Fahre aber auch hin und wieder 2,5 Std für nen Tagestrip aber nur weil ich dort noch Familie habe und das dann verbinde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Aber über 2 Stunden war noch keiner - das scheint dann wohl doch echt die Grenze zu sein...


----------



## sixer (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Ich bin in Rheinland-Pfalz im Verein, und habe dort hin etwa 70 Minuten zu fahren. Fahrzeiten bis 1,5 Stunden nehme ich in kauf. Leider ist da mit Vorfüttern nichts drin.

Grüsse Sixer


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber über 2 Stunden war noch keiner - das scheint dann wohl doch echt die Grenze zu sein...


kaum schreib ichs, stimmt der erste dafür ...
:q:q


----------



## Chris1711 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Moin,

Mein Hausgewässer zum Ansitzen ist 15-30 Minuten entfernt. 

Zum Spinnfischen sind die Gewässer in der Umgebung nicht so doll wegen Angeldruck und Fischbestände.... Deswegen fahre ich öfters ne Stunde zu nem anderen Gewässer auch wenn ich nur zwei drei Stunden Fische. Wer in NRW wohnt weiß was Angeldruck ist. Es ist nicht so das durch die Stunde Fahrt kein Angler mehr gesichtet wird, man gibt sich trotzdem die Klinke in die Hand. Jedoch hat das Gewässer mehr Potential. 

Wenn wir jedoch mit unserem Boot los wollen müssen wir zwangsläufig nach Holland. Hier ist die Fahrtzeit 1,5-2 Stunden leider, für einen Tagestrip aber vollkommen ok. In NRW wüsste ich jedenfalls kein Gewässer welches mit Boot befahren ( Außenborder ) und gleichzeitig beangelt werden darf. Selbst wenn es das gibt wäre der Bootsverkehr vergleichbar mit dem Verkehr auf der A 40 zur Rushhour.


----------



## Pitte (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Da ich wie mein Vorredner ebenso viel in NL unterwegs bin, sowohl vom Boot als auch vom Ufer, sind 1-2h Anfahrt üblich und nichts außergewöhnliches.

 Für einen Ansitz in heimischen Gefilden komme ich mit 15min hin.


----------



## Roter Piranha (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ich hab 1 Minute.....zu Fuß. Da man aber auch irgendwann mal was neues kennenlernen will, sind 1 Stunde Anfahrt für mich okay.



Das kann ich noch locker unterbieten |wavey:
Hab 18m von Haustür bis zum Wasser :vik:
Hab das grosse Glück das ich ein wassergrundstück hab. 

Aber tagestrib bis 3 Std sind ok. Wir fahren 5-6 x im Jahr zur Ostsee zum brandungsangeln

Ansonsten ist alles hier innerhalb von bis 15 min erreichbar.


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Hallo,

an ein Gewässer könnte ich zu Fuß hin, aber da macht mir das Angeln keinen Spaß mehr.

Wenn ich in Ruhe angeln und ne faire Chance auf meinen Zielfisch haben will, fahre ich zwischen 1-2h einfach.

Dann lieber weniger oft, aber intensiver.


----------



## 63°Nord (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Hausgewässer 5min( mit Fahrrad)
zur Ostsee ca. 90 min (Auto)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dann lieber weniger oft, aber intensiver.


Das hörste bei uns auch immer mehr.....


----------



## Zander Jonny (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Mehr als zwei Stunden kommt (Kahm) schon mal vor, aber regelmäßig würde ich solche Strecken nicht fahren. Regelmäßig heißt zB jedes WE, da währe eine Stunde das Maximum. Da ich aber jetzt einen Steinwurf von einem großen Stausee entfernt wohne hat sich das sowieso alles erledigt, und ich brauche keine Fahrzeit über zwei Minuten auf mich nehmen.


----------



## zokker (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Bis zur Ostsee brauche ich 1,5h und das mache ich auch ein paar mal im Jahr.


----------



## wobbler68 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Hallo

Meine 6 Vereinsteiche und meine Weser strecke sind ca.10 km entfernt, also max.15 Minuten Fahrzeit. 


Und das noch in Niedersachsen:q.
Und so bin ich so ungefähr 200 Tage am Wasser,auch mal nur zum Fachsimpeln.


Zum Forellenbach oder mal zum Forellensee brauche ich dann, schon eine gute Stunde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Die mit mehr als 2 Stunden holen nun aber auf (alles Spätaufsteher??) 
;.-))))


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Einfache Fahrt vier Stunden...
In Hannover ma ht es einfach keinen Spaß, keine Ruhe zuviel Leute, zu viel unsinnige Regeln. 
An der Müritz,  wenn man nicht gerade zur Urlaubszeit da ist, ab ins Boot 10Minuten fahren angeln und der Natur lauschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

für 1 Angeltag? (weil das war ja die Frage)...


----------



## Rainer B (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Ist ja auch für viele eine finanzielle Frage. Ob man für einen Trip 5€ oder 30 € bezahlt, macht die Entscheidung doch etwas leichter. Wenn ich demnächst Rentner bin, sind eben keine langen Wege mehr möglich.Leider|gr:


----------



## Andal (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Hier vor Ort bin ich zwischen 3 min. zu Fuß und bis zu 20 min. mit dem Bus unterwegs, um da zu sein, wo ich will. Aber bis an die Vereinsgewässer sind es dann gute 2 Std. mit Bahn und Angelkumpel. Das ist aber vor allem dem Umstand geschuldet, dass ich autofrei lebe.

Was ich recht gerne mache, ist ein paar Haltestellen mit dem Bus am Rhein entlang zu fahren, um mich dann ich aller Ruhe am Fluss wieder "nach Hause zu angeln". Da geht je nach Konzentriertheit des Angelns schon mal ein kompletter Tag drauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



Rainer B schrieb:


> Ist ja auch für viele eine finanzielle Frage.


zu Preisen/Kosten beim/fürs Anglern haben wir ja auch Umfragen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300893

Aber hier gehts eben um in Kauf genommene Anfahrtszeit...


----------



## JottU (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Meine Wegzeiten, zu Gewässern die ich regelmäßig beangele, liegen zwischen 3 Minuten (zu Fuß) und max. 1Stunde (Auto).


----------



## bigpit12 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Ich hab rund eine Minute Fußweg direkt in Leipzig wenn ich von zu Hause zum angeln wollte. Allerdings müsste ich dann mit Straßenlärm leben, was ich nicht will. Vom Garten aus, sinds auch nur ein bis zwei Minuten zu Fuß. 
Im Umkreis von 15 Minuten Autofahrt habe ich nen gutes Dutzend Gewässer, welche ich regelmäßig beangle.. ob Ansitz oder Spintour ist dabei egal. Das ist eben das schöne am Gewässerpool in Sachsen. 
Ich war allerdings auch schon ab und an mal weiter weg. Bis anderthalb Stunden nehme ich in Kauf für einen Tagesansitz.


----------



## JottU (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Ja, Gewässerpool ist schon ne feine Sache. Natürlich die Lage auch. Habe mal kurz überschlagen, innerhalb der Stunde käme ich an mind. 70 Gewässer an denen ich mit meiner Jahresmarke angeln dürfte.


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

bin auch in der glücklichen lage in der näheren umgebung, also max. 20 minuten mit dem rad, einige, für mich perfekte gewässer beangeln zu können.
max. fahrtstrecke mit dem auto sind 45 minuten mit dem auto zum nok.
für alles was weiter weg liegt, wie z.b. die ostsee, mind. 1,5 stunden mit dem auto, bin ich ehrlich gesagt zu, ja was eigentlich? 
vermutlich muß man es als geizig bezeichnen, nicht nur einzig das geld, sondern leider auch oftmals die zeit.


----------



## schlotterschätt (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



JottU schrieb:


> Ja, Gewässerpool ist schon ne feine Sache. Natürlich die Lage auch. Habe mal kurz überschlagen, innerhalb der Stunde käme ich an mind. 70 Gewässer an denen ich mit meiner Jahresmarke angeln dürfte.



Dit unterschreibe ick mal so !!! :m
Komme ungefähr auf die gleiche Anzahl in meiner Ecke. (eher noch mehr)
Längste Anfahrt (ausgenommen die Küste ) wären 1 1/4 Stunden bis an die Oder.
Der Rest is praktisch umme Ecke und für, fast immer (in der Woche), allein auf weiter Flur mit der Falt-Yacht durchaus entspannend.#6


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

ich wundere mich immer wieder welche Strecken die Schwaben aus Ba-Wü abspulen, um hier in Bayern an den kleinsten 08/15 Baggerlöchern zu angeln. |kopfkrat


----------



## Rxlxhx (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Ca. 15 Min.,und da gibts gleich 3 Gewässer zur Auswahl.


----------



## Forelle74 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Ich erreiche alle Vereinsgewässer mim Auto von 25 min bis zu einer Std. 
Zwei Gewässer sind nur 20 min von meiner Arbeitsstelle weg.
Also alle strategisch günstig gelegen.
Im Umkreis von ner guten Stunde  Fahrzeit sind aber auch viele gute Tageskarten Gewässer an die mal ein Ansitz lohnt. 
An manchen Gewässern ist man sogar am Freitag Nachmittag oft allein am Wasser.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Am besten fängt man dort wo man sich auskennt ! Da ich eine Menge 
 Gewässer zur Auswahl habe ist zwischen 5 min und 1er Stunde alles erreichbar.Was ich früher gemacht habe 3 Stunden zur Bode Fliegenfischen und abends 3 Stunden zurück ist aus es lohnt nicht mehr .
 Ebenso ist es mit Kutterausfahrten auf die Ostsee .( "Bag-Limit ")


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Immerhin inzwischen um 10% auch mit mehr als 2 Stunden für einen Tagestrip.
Find ich beachtlich.


----------



## Mefomaik (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

In Der Mefosaison sind 2- 3h anfahrt für mich leider normal,um kosten zu sparen wechsel ich mich mit nen Angelkumpel mal ab....
Lieber so als dieses tolle Hobby aufzugeben!

Andere fahren dafür jeden Tag ne Stunde zur Arbeit und ich "nur" 20 Minuten!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KptIglo (8. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Tja, ne Tagestour ist ja als Hamburger nicht immer notwendig, Hausgewässer ist in 10 Fahrminuten, mit dem Auto, zu erreichen. Wenn es denn salzig sein soll(Schlei, Kiel, Lübeck,Neustadt) ist auch mal locker mehr als ne Stunde drinn.


----------



## jkc (9. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



thanatos schrieb:


> Am besten fängt man dort wo man sich auskennt !...



Moin, so sehe ich das auch, deswegen sind mir oft kurze Anfahrtswege lieber als einfache / vermeintlich bessere Gewässer, vor allem was regelmäßige Touren an geht.
Ich beaengel ein Gewässer auch lieber 3 x kurz als 1 x lang. Ich sag mal für seltene Fälle sind so 1,5-2h meine Grenze, für den Quickie nach der Arbeit aber spürbar unter 1h...

Grüße JK


----------



## Eff (9. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Wenn mein Hausgewässer mit dem KFZ nicht innerhalb von 10 Minuten zu erreichen wäre, würde ich grundsätzlich bis zu 1,5 Stunden für ein attraktives und erfolgversprechendes Gewässer in Kauf nehmen. Wenn ich bedenke, was die Jungs aus der Mittelrheinliga für Fahrten in Kauf nehmen um 90 Minuten Fußball zu spielen, da kann ich auch eine ähnliche Strecke erdulden um mein Hobby auszuüben


----------



## Reg A. (9. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Anfahrtszeiten von bis zu einer Stunde sind hier in meiner Region ohnehin eher Norm als Ausnahme, von daher nehme ich solche von bis zu zwei Stunden bei einer Tagessession schon auch in Kauf. Das sind dann zwar insgesamt vier Stunden Fahrtzeit, aber da ich eher der Ganztagsangler bin, ist das zu verkraften 
Kurzsessions sind nicht so meins; Angeln ist für mich auch Erholung, Entspannung und zu einem gewissen Grad Alltags- und Zivilisationsflucht, und diese positiven Begleiterscheinungen stellen sich bei mir weder beim sog. Streetfishing noch nach bereits 1-2 Stunden ein.
Ohne diese Selbsteinschränkungen hätt ichs aber deutlich kürzer ans Wasser: zwei von mir beangelbare Gewässer liegen gerade mal 10min fussläufig von mir entfernt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

man sieht aber auch schon deutlich, wie die Unterschiede je nach Region und/oder persönlichen Vorlieben doch sehr ausgeprägt sind.

Zwar tendiert logischerweise die Mehrheit zu kürzeren Fahrtzeiten, aber es sind doch wesentlich mehr, die anderthalb Stunden und mehr Fahrtzeit in Kauf nehmen, als ich gedacht hätte .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Das stabilisiert sich aber inzwischen bei um die 10%, die auch mehr als 2 Stunden Anfahrt bei einem Tagestrip in Kauf nehmen.

Bemerkenswert....


----------



## Franky (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Für mich schwer anzukreuzen, als "Mittel" habe ich mal 90 Minuten genommen...
Es kommt immer drauf an, wie weit denn auch das Gewässer weg ist und wie ich es erreiche. Kann ich Autobahn schrubben, oder darf ich über Dörfer schleichen... Von daher darf es auch mal 2 Stunden werden


----------



## Franz_16 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Ich habe 2 Fließgewässer und 4 stehende Gewässer an denen ich angeln kann direkt vor der Haustüre (Fahrzteit 2-5 Minuten). 

Die Gewässer an denen ich auch am Feierabend für wenige Stunden noch angeln gehe liegen maximal 70km entfernt (Fahrtzeit 1 Stunde).  

Das Maximale was ich im Normalfall für einen "Tagestrip" fahre sind ca 1,5 Std. einfache Strecke.


----------



## bazawe (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Zu meinen Stammgewässern habe ich eine Anfahrtszeit zwischen 45 Min. und 75 Min.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

so bis jetzt gaaaaanz grob:
2/3 bis zu ner Stunde, 1/3 drüber....


----------



## yukonjack (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Alle Hausgewässer max 30min. Wenn ich Salzwasser schnuppern will (5-6 mal im Jahr) dann 6-7 Std An-u. Abfahrt.
 Wie hat hier schon jemand geschrieben, her mit dem Klimawandel, dann hab ich`s nicht mehr soweit bis zur See.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Aber das Salzwasser mit den 6/7 Stunden Anfahrt machste ja nicht für eine Tagestrip (darauf bezieht sich ja die Umfrage), oder??..


----------



## Dennis_Amgelfreun (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Also bei mir ist es so: Ich bin erst 13, habe also noch kein Auto. Ich beschränke mich auf Gewässer in meiner Nähe, da meine Eltern mich nie 1 Stunde oder länger wo hin fahren würde . Ich wohne im Landkreis Ravensburg, in Baden-Württemberg, und bei mir in der nähe (Fahrzeit 20 min) sind genügend gute Gewässer. Da ich mir aber vermutlich bald eine Jahreskarte zulege habe ich das Problem, dass viele Angler am Gewässer sind nicht mehr. Denn mit der jahreskarte darf ich an 4 Gewässer(Fahrzeit 10-20min) von denen 2 nur als Jahresksrtenfischer beangelt werden dürfen. 

LG Dennis


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

See Nr. 1 / 7 Minuten Fußweg!
 See Nr. 2 / 10 Minuten Fußweg!
 See Nr. 3 / 5 Minuten mit dem Rad!

 Fluss Nr.1/ 8 Minuten Fußweg!
 Fluss Nr.2/ 20 Minuten mit dem Auto!

 Reicht zum Austoben! 

 Also mit Stau, maximal 30/45 Minuten!

 #h


----------



## yukonjack (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber das Salzwasser mit den 6/7 Stunden Anfahrt machste ja nicht für eine Tagestrip (darauf bezieht sich ja die Umfrage), oder??..



Aber ja. Ich hab doch geschrieben An- u. Abfahrt (haste wohl überlesen) und das sind alles Tagestrips.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

leck mich am Arsch- 14 Stunden Fahrt, dann noch angeln:
 und dann 3 Tage frei, oder wie?

cool!!

RESPEKT!


----------



## yukonjack (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> leck mich am Arsch- 14 Stunden Fahrt, dann noch angeln:
> und dann 3 Tage frei, oder wie?
> 
> cool!!
> ...



 Thomas, zum Verständnis für dich ein Beispiel.
 Am Samstag um 3:00 losgefahren nach Kappeln. Fahrzeit mit Anhänger 3,5Std Um 15:00 in Kappeln wieder losgefahren und um 18:30 die Lieben zu Hause in die Arme geschlossen. 
 Fahrzeit 3,5Std . Sind zusammengerechnet 7,00 Std. Fahrzeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

nuuuuu... 
alles klar


----------



## yukonjack (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nuuuuu...
> alles klar



Gut, manchmal wundere ich mich auch was ich nicht alles anstelle um mal ein bisschen am Wasser zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

aber war ja Anfahrt (= einfache Strecke) nicht An- und Rückfahrt, deswegen war ich auf 14 Stunden..


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

haustür..bis...reißverschluSStür  111km doch noch und ich wohne in s-h

stundefünfzen;-))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Ich beschränke mich generell auf max 30-40km, also nicht mehr wie 45min.
Zum Glück gibt das unser Gewässerpool her, andre sind da wahrlich nicht zu beneiden wenn sie lange fahren müssen.


----------



## Bernd3112 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Hab ca.65 km ne gute Stunde wenn ich normal fahr grins

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Afrob (10. April 2017)

*AW: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kaum schreib ichs, stimmt der erste dafür ...
> :q:q



Das war dann wohl ich! Für ein interessantes oder besonderes Gewässer würde ich schonmal zwei Stunden fahren. Zum Beispiel zum Mefo-Angeln im Frühjahr, was ich einmal im Jahr mache.
Oder ich kenne ein sehr guten Hechtsee im Norden wo man auch Boote leihen kann. Da hab ich´s auch mindestens 90min hin. Ab und dann nehme ich das gerne in Kauf.

Gruß
Afrob


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Inzwischen sind die 2-Stunden-Fahrer ja stabil bei um/über 10% ;-))


----------



## Tate (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Für gewöhnlich habe ich im Umkreis von 30 Minuten alle Optionen. Würde aber bis 2Stunden Fahrt mitgehen.
Thomas schon mal überlegt warum BW das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland ist? Siehe Grün.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Bis zur Ostsee brauche ich 1,0 h#6


----------



## yukonjack (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bis zur Ostsee brauche ich 1,0 h#6



Du sollst doch nicht immer so rasen(in den Baustellen):q:q:q


----------



## Hering 58 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Du sollst doch nicht immer so rasen(in den Baustellen):q:q:q



Mach ich doch nicht.:vik:


----------



## wusel345 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Früher bis 1 Std. bei einer Angelzeit von 6 - 7 Stunden. Heute hab ich alles vor der Haustüre. Zwischen 6 Min. und 30 Min. kann ich sehr viele Gewässer beangeln. Ideal für einen Kurztrip. 

Ausnahme: Für einen Angelurlaub von wenigstens 8 Tagen Richtung Süden nehme ich schon mal eine Strecke von ca. 600 km in Kauf. Bei gemütlicher Fahrt ca. 7 Stunden (mit Pausen).


----------



## Carphunter-SL (11. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Mahlzeit,
also ich habe im grunde auch alles was ich brauche in 45 Minuten angefahren.
Aber für besondere Gewässer fahr ich auch schon mal 1,5h


Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Also für "normales" angeln Max 45min aber ich bin Hamburger da ist die Auswahl riesig. Für nen Tag an der Ostsee morgens los und nachts zurück auch mal 2 Stunden. Das erste Gewässer erreicht ich zu Fuß in 10min und ich wohne mitten im Stadtteilzentrum.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Der Durchschnitt für eine Tagestour liegt bei 45 - 1 Stunde anfahrt. Aber da man den ganzen Tag mit dem Auto unterwegs ist und eben immer weiter ins Nachbarland hinein fährt, ist es immer schwierig das genau zu sehen.

Es gab aber auch schon Phasen, da hatte ich inkl. abholen eine Angelbuddys c.a. 4 Stunden fahrt hin und diese noch einmal zurück. Das für einen Tagestrippt ist dann schon heftig.

Letztens bin ich für eine halbe Stunden angeln auch eine Stunde mit dem Auto gefahren. War eben der letzte Tag vor der Schonzeit und bis zur Dunkelheit hatte ich nur noch ne halbe Stunde. Man muss ja alles ausnutzen...


----------



## Mollebulle (11. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Mit dem Fahrrad zum Bootsliegeplatz 10 Minuten, dann ne Bootstour zum Angelgebiet (im Winterhalbjahr) 40 Min, im Sommer 10 Min in den Trichter....


----------



## Hecht32 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Die normale Tour zum Hausgewässer beträgt ca. 45 km = 40 min.
Solls mal an den Brombachsee o. die Donau gehen sind 100 km auch kein Problem. Wenns ein tolles Gewässer ist, gerne!
Ich kenn aber viele, denen sind 15 km zuviel weil sie "ihren" Weiher vor der Haustüre haben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Die mit mehr als Stunden nehmen noch etwas zu ..
Respekt (oder traurig, dass man soweit fahren muss - je nachdem, wie man es sieht..)..


----------



## RuhrPur (12. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Also wenn es ans Hausgewässer geht brauch ich so 5-15 min mit dem Auto um an jede Stelle des Gewässers zu kommen (Parkmöglichkeit) Fußweg nicht mit einberechnet

 Wenn ich im Ostfriesland bin, am Ferienhaus, brauch ich genau 5 Sekunden weil das Haus direkt am Wasser liegt 
 Da das BVO-Gebiet aber relativ groß ist und man viel beangeln kann können die Strecken auch mal deutlich größer/länger ausfallen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

weite Strecke wegen zu viel Gewässern ist immer noch besser als weite Strecken, um überhaupt ans Wasser zu kommen ;-)


----------



## Guerric (12. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Also für einen Tagestrip setze ich mir die Grenze bei 2-2,5h/Strecke.

Eines meiner bevorzugten Gewässer ist ca. 1h Fahrt und 90km entfernt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Als alter Bremer hatte ich es mit dem Fahrrad ca. 15 Minuten zur Weser. Dann umgesattelt auf Ostseeangler. Da gingen schon einige Stunden Fahrerei drauf.... Als die Dorsche auch nicht mehr das sind was die mal waren, gehts jetzt fast nur noch in tropische Regionen.



Die Nordsee ist wohl nicht sehr beliebt zum angeln? |kopfkrat


----------



## Moringotho (13. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

sers,

 ich bin bereit bis zu 2 stunden fahrzeit in kauf zunehmen.
 da ich ja die gewässer zzt mehr nach guter erreichbarkeit der angelplätze etc auswählen muss, bleibt meist nur die längere strecke.

 also dann halt mehr fahren und auch länger (durchaus 9-11 stunden) bleiben.

 ndt Holger


----------



## Kegelfisch (16. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Anfahrt zum Angeln - welche Zeit noch akzeptabel??*

Als man im Rostocker Überseehafen noch angeln "durfte" , waren wir von Südberlin nach 2 h  Fahrt da , konnten auf Hering angeln und bekamen vom "Versorgungscaddy" unseren Kaffe , Bockwurst , ... . Ist nun weg ! Dann sind wir nach Stahlbrode (Rügenfähre) umgeschwengt . Früh um 4.00 Uhr hin mit Trailerboot und abends wieder zurück (je 3,5 h Fahrtzeit) . Das war eine Tortour und nach einem beinahe Einschlafunfall sind wir nur noch abends nach der Arbeit hin , am Imbiss gabs Abendbrot und ein Bierchen . Gepennt wurde im Auto , um 7.00 Uhr spätestens geslippt und um 11.00 Uhr waren wir mit unseren bereits auf dem Wasser versorgten Fischen am ausslippen . Was Schnelles am Imbiss zum Mittag und ab nach Hause . Das war dann auch bloß ein Tag . Heute lass ich es etwas gemütlicher angehn und hänge gerne noch 1 bis ... Tage ran . Kommt drauf an , wann und worauf es geht . Je kälter es ist , umso kürzer die Zeitspanne . Man wird ja nicht jünger  . 
Uwe :m


----------

